# Emdr?



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

My doc suggested to try this for my SA problems. :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eye_mo...d_reprocessing#Compared_to_typical_treatments

Anyone tried this before? He said it sounded a bit homeopathic but that it really could work. I don't to waste more time with therapy unless this really works. 
I'm just interested. 
Thanks for responses.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

I saw an EMDR specialist.....no success.

EMDR CAN help though...it's a powerful tool to help reprocess traumatic events. for instance, if you really messed up one time and you keep beating yourself up about it. or you made a fool of yourself in front of some people and u cant get over it...then it will help you reprocess the specific experience. 


but for most of us, our social anxiety is caused by more than just a few specific traumatic events.


----------

